# Exotic mice for sale



## Kingsnake1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Striped grass mice ( zebra mice ) breeding pair £20.00, two pairs available
Striped grass mice ( zebra mice ) 2 x males £3.00 each
Harvest mice breeding pair £15.00, two pairs available.
Harvest mice young unsexed £5.00 each, 6 for £20.00
Spiny mice trio male and two females £20.00
Spiny mice trio of males living together £10.00.
Phone Norman on 07748 999302 located Coningsby, Lincolnshire
Collection only.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Norman  Its Clare I picked some mice up on Boxing day, Just to let you know there all doing great the Blue Pygmys have babies, I have two very pregnant Harvest mice and the stripeds are mating.

Can highly recommend this seller :2thumb:


----------



## Dandothemando (Jun 11, 2013)

*Zebra mice, striped grass mice*

Do you still have these for sale. I had two and one died and now it's by itself and frightened it will die. Or so you no someone who does


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, adverts like this should be posted in the classified section Domestic & Exotics Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh wrong section ul have more luck In the classifieds


----------

